# Reply to post read/unread puzzler



## Crackle (20 Feb 2009)

More a puzzler than anything else as I can't figure it out. 

I always stay logged in but occasionally when I reply to a post and then go back to Today's posts. There's my post at the top but displayed in Bold as if it contains posts I haven't read. Yet if I go back into it, it's all read and mine is the last. 

Most times it's right and displays the post normally as one I've read with mine as the last contribution.

Eh!


----------



## Shaun (20 Feb 2009)

Happens to me too.

I think it's just a cookie _thing_; it just goes, well, you know, what's the technical term - squiffy - yes, that's it, squiffy.


----------



## Crackle (20 Feb 2009)

I can live with that as an explanation - Squiffy, it'll do for me. Tah.


----------



## magnatom (22 Feb 2009)

I find, that if you write a post, and while you are doing this, someone else posts in the thread, this happens. Once posting, you are taken to the thread, and you can see the other post by the other user. However, the system doesn't recognise that you have read the other post, and so when you come out of that thread, it thinks there are new posts. 

I suppose it makes sure you don't miss any posts above you new one.

Does that make sense!


----------



## Shaun (22 Feb 2009)

magnatom said:


> I find, that if you write a post, and while you are doing this, someone else posts in the thread, this happens. Once posting, you are taken to the thread, and you can see the other post by the other user. However, the system doesn't recognise that you have read the other post, and so when you come out of that thread, it thinks there are new posts.
> 
> I suppose it makes sure you don't miss any posts above you new one.
> 
> Does that make sense!



So what you're saying here is that it's squiffy?


----------



## mickle (22 Feb 2009)

Ahem.. What's a cookie?


----------



## col (22 Feb 2009)

mickle said:


> Ahem.. What's a cookie?




A sort of chef?


----------



## Will1985 (22 Feb 2009)

A type of American biscuit which lives in your computer and tells the website you are viewing that you have visited before and there is no need for more biscuits...


----------



## tdr1nka (22 Feb 2009)

Will I need to empty my computer of biscuit crumbs every so often?
Might this not encourage mice.


----------



## magnatom (22 Feb 2009)

Admin said:
 

> So what you're saying here is that it's squiffy?




No. This particular problem is a squoogit.


----------



## Arch (22 Feb 2009)

tdr1nka said:


> Will I need to empty my computer of biscuit crumbs every so often?
> Might this not encourage mice.



You usually only have one mouse per computer...


----------



## tdr1nka (22 Feb 2009)

*sings*
'I saw a mouse!
Where?
There on the desk'.....?


BTW OP, is this a page refresh thing? Are you hitting the back button and getting the un-refreshed page?


----------



## magnatom (22 Feb 2009)

Arch said:


> You usually only have one mouse per computer...




I've got a Finger Mouse on mine!


----------



## Crackle (22 Feb 2009)

Oy! Can you lot P!ss off from my serious question


----------



## col (22 Feb 2009)

Crackle said:


> Oy! Can you lot P!ss off from my serious question




Its a of sort little programme put into your pc so you dont have to keep signing into a website all the time, and helps speed up the page opening I think ?


----------



## mickle (22 Feb 2009)

No really, what's a cookie?


----------



## col (22 Feb 2009)

mickle said:


> No really, what's a cookie?





Thats what it is in simple terms, its automatically put into your pc from web sites.


----------



## Crackle (22 Feb 2009)

mickle said:


> No really, what's a cookie?




It's a little file you download from the website you visit which contains information about you that the website uses to keep track of things you've chosen on that website. Like here it keeps track of threads you've read. On other sites, like Amazon, it keeps you logged in and displays choices based on things you've bought.


----------



## mickle (22 Feb 2009)

Thanx Crackle.


----------



## col (23 Feb 2009)

mmmmm


----------



## Arch (23 Feb 2009)

magnatom said:


> I've got a Finger Mouse on mine!




View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zll5lgpi3MM&feature=related


----------

